
Model Company – An Uncommon Look at the Common Civil War Soldier - sebg
http://meredithmmyers.com/model-company/#/
======
meredithmmyers
Thanks for sharing this. Just a note that the project (including
visualizations) is open source: [https://github.com/meredithmmyers/model-
company](https://github.com/meredithmmyers/model-company)

------
georgeecollins
It is strange to think of blue eyes to be the most common eye color for Union
Soldiers. Now that seems less common for Americans. Perhaps that is due to
where the Union Soldiers were coming from demographicaly.

~~~
meredithmmyers
Probably. Coming from central PA during that era (and still, actually), a lot
of these guys would've been of German and Irish descent.

------
walshemj
The close proximity of recruits reminds me of the Pals battalions in ww1

------
ljsocal
this is great! Thanks!

